# Socionics Test



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You can see results for all sociotypehttp://www.socionic.qsh.eu/SocionicEng.aspx
Posible maximum for one sociotype - 400 

*This is your result:* 

ISFJ(Dreiser) - 280
ESFP(Napoleon) - 265
ISFP(Dumas) - 260

ENFP(Huxley) - 250
ESFJ(Hugo) - 240
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 225
INFP(Yesenin) - 205
ISTP(Gabin) - 190
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 175
INTP(Balzac) - 175
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 170
ESTP(Zhukov) - 160
INTJ(Robespierre) - 155
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 145
ENTJ(Jack London) - 120
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 105











Take it here


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

This is your result: 

INFP(Yesenin) - 285
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 255
ISFP(Dumas) - 250

ENFP(Huxley) - 250
ESFP(Napoleon) - 235
INTP(Balzac) - 215
ESFJ(Hugo) - 200
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 200
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 195
ISTP(Gabin) - 190
INTJ(Robespierre) - 185
ENTJ(Jack London) - 160
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 140
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 135
ESTP(Zhukov) - 130
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 95

Interesting.


----------



## wealldie (Jan 24, 2010)

I had to stop trying to translate the spelling and grammar. I didn't understand what some of the questions were asking.


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)

ISFP(Dumas) - 265
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 265
INFP(Yesenin) - 250

ENFP(Huxley) - 230
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 220
ESFJ(Hugo) - 215
INTJ(Robespierre) - 210
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 200
ISTP(Gabin) - 190
ESFP(Napoleon) - 185
INTP(Balzac) - 175
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 170
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 165
ESTP(Zhukov) - 125
ENTJ(Jack London) - 120
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 55

like Wealldie, I didn't have a clue what was going on half the time... lol... I was like 'oh that will do for now, I'll just click that'. The grammar was very bad in that. lol.:laughing:


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

INTP(Balzac) - 270
INTJ(Robespierre) - 245
ISTP(Gabin) - 245

INFP(Yesenin) - 235
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 230
ISFP(Dumas) - 220
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 210
ENFP(Huxley) - 190
ESFJ(Hugo) - 175
ENTJ(Jack London) - 170
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 160
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 155
ESTP(Zhukov) - 145
ESFP(Napoleon) - 135
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 130
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 125


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

ESFP(Napoleon) - 255
ESFJ(Hugo) - 240
ISFP(Dumas) - 230

ISFJ(Dreiser) - 220
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 205
ESTP(Zhukov) - 200
ENFP(Huxley) - 200
INFP(Yesenin) - 195
ISTP(Gabin) - 190
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 185
ENTJ(Jack London) - 170
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 165
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 160
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 125
INTP(Balzac) - 115
INTJ(Robespierre) - 105


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 280
ISTP(Gabin) - 270
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 255

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 225
ESTP(Zhukov) - 215
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 205
INTJ(Robespierre) - 205
ESFJ(Hugo) - 205
INTP(Balzac) - 195
ESFP(Napoleon) - 190
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ISFP(Dumas) - 175
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 140
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 140
ENFP(Huxley) - 125
INFP(Yesenin) - 110


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

*This is your result:* 

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 240
INTP(Balzac) - 240
INFP(Yesenin) - 235

INTJ(Robespierre) - 225
ISFP(Dumas) - 220
ISTP(Gabin) - 215
ESTP(Zhukov) - 195
ENFP(Huxley) - 190
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 185
ESFJ(Hugo) - 185
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 185
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 180
ENTJ(Jack London) - 170
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 160
ESFP(Napoleon) - 155
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 140


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

ENTJ(Jack London) - 260
INTP(Balzac) - 255
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 255

INTJ(Robespierre) - 235
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 215
ISTP(Gabin) - 200
ESTP(Zhukov) - 195
ENFP(Huxley) - 190
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 185
INFP(Yesenin) - 175
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 160
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 150
ESFJ(Hugo) - 150
ESFP(Napoleon) - 145
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 135
ISFP(Dumas) - 130


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

*This is your result:* 

ENFP(Huxley) - 265
INFP(Yesenin) - 240
ISFP(Dumas) - 240

ENFJ(Hamlet) - 230
INTJ(Robespierre) - 225
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 215
INTP(Balzac) - 195
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 190
ESFJ(Hugo) - 190
ESFP(Napoleon) - 185
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ISTP(Gabin) - 165
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 150
ESTP(Zhukov) - 145
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 115
_ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 110


_I just didn't know what the fuck an _introlocutor was...or whatever...I was too lazy to look it up...lol_


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 290
ENFP(Huxley) - 240
ENTJ(Jack London) - 225

ENFJ(Hamlet) - 215
ESFP(Napoleon) - 210
INTJ(Robespierre) - 205
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 195
ESFJ(Hugo) - 185
INTP(Balzac) - 185
ESTP(Zhukov) - 180
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 175
INFP(Yesenin) - 170
ISTP(Gabin) - 155
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 150
ISFP(Dumas) - 140
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 120


----------



## UncertainSomething (Feb 17, 2010)

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 285
INFP(Yesenin) - 240
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 230

ENFJ(Hamlet) - 225
ESFP(Napoleon) - 220
INTJ(Robespierre) - 210
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 205
ISFP(Dumas) - 205
INTP(Balzac) - 205
ENTJ(Jack London) - 195
ENFP(Huxley) - 195
ESFJ(Hugo) - 190
ISTP(Gabin) - 140
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 130
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 125
ESTP(Zhukov) - 120


----------



## talk (Apr 14, 2010)

The wording was way too unnatural. The test's creator use babel fish or something?


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

talk said:


> The wording was way too unnatural. The test's creator use babel fish or something?


I felt that way too, it bothered me and sometimes i didn't understand what they were asking and it seemed like something got cut off. Probably one of the reasons I didn't score as my type


----------



## silverlined (Jul 8, 2009)

Blah...kind of off for me.

*This is your result:* 

ESFJ(Hugo) - 275
ISFP(Dumas) - 250
INFP(Yesenin) - 235

ESFP(Napoleon) - 235
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 230
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 220
ENFP(Huxley) - 220
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 205
INTJ(Robespierre) - 180
ENTJ(Jack London) - 175
ISTP(Gabin) - 160
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 155
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 150
ESTP(Zhukov) - 150
INTP(Balzac) - 145
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 135


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 275
INFP(Yesenin) - 255
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 250

ESFJ(Hugo) - 225
INTJ(Robespierre) - 220
ISFP(Dumas) - 210
ENFP(Huxley) - 205
INTP(Balzac) - 200
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 175
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 170
ESFP(Napoleon) - 160
ISTP(Gabin) - 145
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 145
ESTP(Zhukov) - 115
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 105


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

silverlined said:


> I felt that way too, it bothered me and sometimes i didn't understand what they were asking and it seemed like something got cut off. Probably one of the reasons I didn't score as my type


That is because it is Scoioncs. roud:


----------



## Xplosive (Mar 4, 2010)

ISTP(Gabin) - 245
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 240
INTP(Balzac) - 225

ISFP(Dumas) - 225
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 220
INTJ(Robespierre) - 220
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 210
ESFP(Napoleon) - 205
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 200
INFP(Yesenin) - 175
ESFJ(Hugo) - 175
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 170
ENFP(Huxley) - 155
ESTP(Zhukov) - 150
ENTJ(Jack London) - 140
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 85


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I love that it gives you a score for each type!

Let me just get this straight - for extroverts Socionics and MBTI are the same, and for introverts the J & P must be reversed?


Possible maximum for one sociotype - 400 
*
This is your result:* 

*ENTP (Don Quixote) - **285*
ESTP (Zhukov) - 225
ENFP (Huxley) - 215

ENTJ (Jack London) - 200
INTJ (Robespierre) - 200
ISFP (Dumas) - 185
ESFJ (Hugo) - 180
ISTP (Gabin) - 180
INTP (Balzac) - 180
INFP (Yesenin) - 175
ENFJ (Hamlet) - 170
ESFP (Napoleon) - 165
INFJ (Dostoyevsky) - 155
ISTJ (Maxim Gorky) - 140
ESTJ (Stirlitz) - 120
ISFJ (Dreiser) - 105


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*INTJ(Robespierre) - 255
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 230
ISFP(Dumas) - 220*

INTP(Balzac) - 220
INFP(Yesenin) - 215
ISTP(Gabin) - 215
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 210
ESTP(Zhukov) - 205
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 190
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ENFP(Huxley) - 170
ESFJ(Hugo) - 165
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 155
ESFP(Napoleon) - 155
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 135
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 120


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Versatile Leader posted another socionics test on the NT thread. I thought it was pretty decent. You may want to check that one out also.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol what.

ENTJ(Jack London) - 265
INTP(Balzac) - 230
INTJ(Robespierre) - 230

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 200
ISTP(Gabin) - 200
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 190
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 180
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 175
ENFP(Huxley) - 175
INFP(Yesenin) - 170
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 160
ESFP(Napoleon) - 145
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 140
ISFP(Dumas) - 120
ESFJ(Hugo) - 110
ESTP(Zhukov) - 105

[Max. = 400]

MBTI and Socionics don't always equate to each other (see function usage), but this is still an interesting result.


----------



## Zygomorphic (Nov 19, 2009)

INFP(Yesenin) - 275
ISFP(Dumas) - 260
ENFP(Huxley) - 255

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 230
ESFP(Napoleon) - 220
ISTP(Gabin) - 215
INTJ(Robespierre) - 215
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 205
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 195
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 185
INTP(Balzac) - 180
ESFJ(Hugo) - 170
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 150
ESTP(Zhukov) - 140
ENTJ(Jack London) - 135
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 90

Well, aside from the erroneous grammar in the test, these results are confusing since I am not sure if the acronyms are referring to MBTI or Socionics types (which should have lower-case J's/P's).


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

ISFP(Dumas) - 240
ESFJ(Hugo) - 235
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 220

ENFP(Huxley) - 210
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 205
INFP(Yesenin) - 205
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 190
INTJ(Robespierre) - 190
ESFP(Napoleon) - 165
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 155
ISTP(Gabin) - 150
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 140
ENTJ(Jack London) - 135
INTP(Balzac) - 125
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 125
ESTP(Zhukov) - 110

eeer....NOPE....whatever those types refer to.....


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Posible maximum for one sociotype - 400 

This is your result: 

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 250
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 220
ISTP(Gabin) - 220

ISFP(Dumas) - 215
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 205
INTJ(Robespierre) - 195
ENFP(Huxley) - 195
INTP(Balzac) - 190
INFP(Yesenin) - 185
ESFP(Napoleon) - 185
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 155
ESFJ(Hugo) - 155
ENTJ(Jack London) - 145
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 145
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 135
ESTP(Zhukov) - 85


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

*This is your result:* 

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 300
INTJ(Robespierre) - 265
ENTJ(Jack London) - 230

INTP(Balzac) - 210
ENFP(Huxley) - 210
ISTP(Gabin) - 205
ESTP(Zhukov) - 195
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 180
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 170
ESFJ(Hugo) - 165
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 155
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 145
ISFP(Dumas) - 140
ESFP(Napoleon) - 135
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 95


Wow, I'm extremely ENTP! This is pretty accurate, despite the horrendous translations throughout the test. I'm pretty good at reading pseudo-English.

Socionics always annoys me because ENTP is "Don Quixote," but he wasn't even an ENTP! He was probably an INFP - arghhh! :dry:


----------



## crazypenguin26 (May 1, 2010)

INTJ(Robespierre) - 275
ISTP(Gabin) - 235
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 220

INTP(Balzac) - 210
ISFP(Dumas) - 210
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 195
ENTJ(Jack London) - 195
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 180
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 180
ESFJ(Hugo) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 155
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 145
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 145
ENFP(Huxley) - 135
ESTP(Zhukov) - 130
ESFP(Napoleon) - 110


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Almost everyone else got the least points in their opposite MBTI type...I got the least points for ESTJ lol


----------



## Enkidu (Apr 19, 2010)

Some of those questions were really poorly translated. I think I missed the meaning in 10 or so


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

This is your result: 

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 275
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 235
ISFP(Dumas) - 230

ENFP(Huxley) - 225
INTJ(Robespierre) - 215
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 215
ESFJ(Hugo) - 195
INTP(Balzac) - 190
INFP(Yesenin) - 190
ESFP(Napoleon) - 165
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 160
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 155
ISTP(Gabin) - 150
ENTJ(Jack London) - 150
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 110
ESTP(Zhukov) - 100


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

INTJ(Robespierre) - 255
ISTP(Gabin) - 245
INTP(Balzac) - 240
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 230
ENTJ(Jack London) - 220
ESTP(Zhukov) - 215
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 200
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 195
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 185
ENFP(Huxley) - 180
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 170
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 170
ESFP(Napoleon) - 165
ISFP(Dumas) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 155
ESFJ(Hugo) - 135

yes....it was a torturous test.....


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

This is your result: 

* INTJ(Robespierre) - 285*
INTP(Balzac) - 250
ISTP(Gabin) - 235

ENTJ(Jack London) - 230
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 220
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 220
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 210
ENFP(Huxley) - 190
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 185
ESTP(Zhukov) - 185
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 175
ISFP(Dumas) - 170
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 145
ESFJ(Hugo) - 145
ESFP(Napoleon) - 115

Now people cannot say I am not a fucking INTJ. Take that haters.


----------



## sanja293 (Jul 16, 2010)

INTJ(Robespierre) - 255
ENTJ(Jack London) - 220
INTP(Balzac) - 215

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 215
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 195
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 190
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 180
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 165
INFP(Yesenin) - 155
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 155
ESFJ(Hugo) - 150
ENFP(Huxley) - 150
ESFP(Napoleon) - 145
ISTP(Gabin) - 140
ESTP(Zhukov) - 135
ISFP(Dumas) - 130


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 245
INTJ(Robespierre) - 245
INFP(Yesenin) - 210

INTP(Balzac) - 205
ENTJ(Jack London) - 200
ESTP(Zhukov) - 180
ISFP(Dumas) - 175
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 170
ENFP(Huxley) - 165
ISTP(Gabin) - 160
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 160
ESFJ(Hugo) - 145
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 135
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 120
ESFP(Napoleon) - 110
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 95


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

This is your result: 

ENTP(Don Quixote) - 275 <---- WTF?
INTJ(Robespierre) - 275
INTP(Balzac) - 275

ENTJ(Jack London) - 240
ISTP(Gabin) - 240
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 220
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 215
ENFP(Huxley) - 180
ESTP(Zhukov) - 175
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 165
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 165
ISFP(Dumas) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 155
ESFJ(Hugo) - 130
ESFP(Napoleon) - 125 <---- How is Napoleon an ESFP? :/
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 120


----------



## Allegorist (Mar 28, 2010)

This is your result: 

* INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 275
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 265
INTJ(Robespierre) - 235*

ISFP(Dumas) - 220
INFP(Yesenin) - 220
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 215
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 210
ISTP(Gabin) - 190
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 185
INTP(Balzac) - 180
ENTJ(Jack London) - 175
ESTP(Zhukov) - 175
ESFJ(Hugo) - 170
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 145
ENFP(Huxley) - 140
ESFP(Napoleon) - 120


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

ISTP(Gabin) - 265
INTP(Balzac) - 260
ESTP(Zhukov) - 240

ESFP(Napoleon) - 215
ISFP(Dumas) - 215
INTJ(Robespierre) - 210
ENFP(Huxley) - 210
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 205
ENTJ(Jack London) - 200
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 195
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 175
INFP(Yesenin) - 170
ESFJ(Hugo) - 160
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 145
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 140
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 115

Hmmm...


----------



## Quidel (Apr 12, 2015)

INTJ(Robespierre) - 225
INTP(Balzac) - 225
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 220

ENFP(Huxley) - 215
INFP(Yesenin) - 200
ISFP(Dumas) - 200
ISTP(Gabin) - 185
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 185
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ESTP(Zhukov) - 165
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 160
ESFP(Napoleon) - 155
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 140
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 125
ESFJ(Hugo) - 110
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 110

So, can anyone tell me what this means?


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

INTP(Balzac) - 240
ENTJ(Jack London) - 225
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 215

INTJ(Robespierre) - 200
ESTP(Zhukov) - 190
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 185
ISFP(Dumas) - 175
ISTP(Gabin) - 175
ENFP(Huxley) - 160
INFP(Yesenin) - 150
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 150
ESFP(Napoleon) - 145
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 135
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 115
ESFJ(Hugo) - 100
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 95


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

How do you even access it? The domain is up for sale...


----------



## marsec (Nov 6, 2012)

Ixim said:


> How do you even access it? The domain is up for sale...


Socionics - Socionics test


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Meh it's that one. I thought this was something new...


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

*ENTJ(Jack London) - 270*
*ENTP(Don Quixote) - 255*
*INTP(Balzac) - 245*

*INTJ(Robespierre) - 235*
*ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 235*
*ESTP(Zhukov) - 215*
*ENFJ(Hamlet) - 210*
*ISTP(Gabin) - 210*
*ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 200*
*ESFJ(Hugo) - 185*
*ENFP(Huxley) - 175*
*ISFJ(Dreiser) - 165*
*ESFP(Napoleon) - 150*
*INFP(Yesenin) - 140*
*ISFP(Dumas) - 115*
*INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 110*


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 275
INTP(Balzac) - 250
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 235

LSI=ISTP?


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Razorgirl said:


> ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 275
> INTP(Balzac) - 250
> ENTP(Don Quixote) - 235
> 
> LSI=ISTP?


LSI is a TiSe. How you call that is up to you...


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

you're just like a Chinaman


----------



## nedsati (Apr 20, 2015)

This is your result: 

ISFP(Dumas) - 245
ENFP(Huxley) - 240
INTP(Balzac) - 225

INFP(Yesenin) - 225
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 220
INTJ(Robespierre) - 220
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 200
ESFP(Napoleon) - 200
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 195
ISTP(Gabin) - 185
ESFJ(Hugo) - 180
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 155
ENTJ(Jack London) - 155
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 140
ESTP(Zhukov) - 135
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 120


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

*INTJ(Robespierre) - 240*
*INTP(Balzac) - 205*
*ENTP(Don Quixote) - 200*

*INFP(Yesenin) - 190*
*ENFP(Huxley) - 190*
*INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 185*
*ISFP(Dumas) - 185*
*ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 165*
*ESFJ(Hugo) - 165*
*ENTJ(Jack London) - 160*
*ISTP(Gabin) - 150*
*ENFJ(Hamlet) - 150*
*ESTP(Zhukov) - 145*
*ESFP(Napoleon) - 145*
*ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 125*
*ISFJ(Dreiser) - 120*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

*ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 270*
*INTP(Balzac) - 240*
*INTJ(Robespierre) - 235*

*ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 215*
*ISTP(Gabin) - 215*
*ESTP(Zhukov) - 185*
*ISFJ(Dreiser) - 185*
*INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 160*
*ENTJ(Jack London) - 160*
*ISFP(Dumas) - 150*
*ENTP(Don Quixote) - 150*
*ESFJ(Hugo) - 135*
*ESFP(Napoleon) - 125*
*INFP(Yesenin) - 105*
*ENFP(Huxley) - 100*
*ENFJ(Hamlet) - 90

*Yep-Yep. As all the rest ones, it gave me LSI as the most fitting type. Sigh.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Question #3 :


How does your mood change?
In cause of inexplicable reasons OR
Often inexplicably, without.
Skip this question.


What the heck is this supposed to mean? Luckily I was able to skip this question.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

INTP(Balzac) - 240
INTJ(Robespierre) - 225
ISTP(Gabin) - 205

*  ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 170
ISFP(Dumas) - 170
ENTJ(Jack London) - 170
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 170
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 160
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 155
ENFP(Huxley) - 150
ESFP(Napoleon) - 145
INFP(Yesenin) - 135
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 135
ESTP(Zhukov) - 135
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 110
ESFJ(Hugo) - 85*


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Fractals and Pterodactyls said:


> Question #3 :
> 
> 
> How does your mood change?
> ...


Lol.
Basically it's asking you whether your mood changes under the influence of objective circumstances
or whether it fluctuates inexplicably for no apparent cause. I took it in Russian, so it was clear from the original what they meant.

I agree, translation could be better.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

ENTJ(Jack London) - 260
ESFJ(Hugo) - 245
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 240

INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 235
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 225
INTJ(Robespierre) - 210
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 205
ESFP(Napoleon) - 190
INTP(Balzac) - 190
ENFP(Huxley) - 185
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 175
ESTP(Zhukov) - 170
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 160
ISTP(Gabin) - 155
ISFP(Dumas) - 140
INFP(Yesenin) - 135


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

This quiz not right for me. I not understand all questions and translation very distrubing. 

Ugh, yes it hurt to do the quiz. I've found it from links previously as well and always stopped a couple of questions in because of the bad translation. I think I skipped quite many questions, partly because of the translation and some I couldn't decide on, so alltogether probably skipped too many. But anyway, quite interesting results. I think I've gotten SEI pretty much every time I've taken a quiz (but that's not the only reason why I currently type as that). Anyway, I've begun to think that maybe it's not that certain that I'm an introvert here, but could also be extrovert. And now I get extroverted top results. I don't think I'm ENFP though, but ESFP and ESFJ as well as ISFP are possible. 


This is your result: 

ESFP(Napoleon) - 205
ENFP(Huxley) - 200
ESFJ(Hugo) - 185

ISFP(Dumas) - 170
INFP(Yesenin) - 165
ISTP(Gabin) - 155
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 140
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 140
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 135
ESTP(Zhukov) - 135
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 125
ENTJ(Jack London) - 120
INTP(Balzac) - 120
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 120
INTJ(Robespierre) - 115
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 90


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Working Link

This is your result: 

*INTJ(Robespierre) - 270
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 250
ISFP(Dumas) - 205
INTP(Balzac) - 205
ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 200
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 200
INFP(Yesenin) - 195
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 190
ENTJ(Jack London) - 180
ISTP(Gabin) - 175
ENFP(Huxley) - 175
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 170
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 165
ESTP(Zhukov) - 140
ESFJ(Hugo) - 135
ESFP(Napoleon) - 105*


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

INTJ(Robespierre) - 230
ISTP(Gabin) - 220
INTP(Balzac) - 195

ISTJ(Maxim Gorky) - 195
ENTP(Don Quixote) - 170
ISFP(Dumas) - 165
ESTJ(Stirlitz) - 155
ESTP(Zhukov) - 155
ENTJ(Jack London) - 150
INFJ(Dostoyevsky) - 145
ISFJ(Dreiser) - 140
ENFJ(Hamlet) - 130
ESFJ(Hugo) - 125
INFP(Yesenin) - 110
ENFP(Huxley) - 110
ESFP(Napoleon) - 85


----------

